# She drinks and can’t stop, how to help her?



## JustWR (Feb 28, 2019)

My wife and I have been together for three years, but I only found out about her drinking problem five months ago, when found her drunk and crying on the kitchen floor. As it turns out, she’d been addicted long before we met. She was clean for 6 years, she can’t explain what could trigger that now. 
I blame myself, I was too wrapped up in my work during the past year and didn’t notice anything, wasn't giving her enough attention. She’s ashamed about this, promises to stop, but does it again and again. I’m convinced she needs professional treatment (like the last time 6 years ago).
Trying to help her I started to search the place, where she could get treatment and came across rehabs for women only on the Addiction Resource site. I think, she might benefit from being around other women with the same problem. She agreed, but it seems like she thinks I just don’t want to bother with her. I see she needs my attention. She pulled away from me. 
Is there anyone that was in a similar situation and has advice for me?


----------

